# sirena en jerga policial



## e.ma

¿Sabe alguien cómo llaman los propios policías, en la jerga que habitualmente usan para sus cosas, al aparato que sacan por la ventanilla y pegan en el techo del coche, que suelta un sonido de sirena y una luz roja intermitente?

Gracias a todos


----------



## e.ma

Venga, que sé que lo sabéis...

O quizá conocéis algún diccionario de jerga policial...


----------



## mirx

e.ma said:


> Venga, que sé que lo sabéis...
> 
> O quizá conocéis algún diccionario de jerga policial...


 
Hola Ema,

Parece que no, y si saben se están haciendo del rogar. Sólo pasaba a darte apoyo moral porque la verdad no tengo idea de cómo se pueda llamar.


----------



## krolaina

Pues yo tampoco... y es curioso, Mirx, porque en la web sólo he encontrado un "diccionario"  de argot policial mexicano! No viene sirena... 
Sólo puedo decir que algunas personas que conozco se refieren a la sirena como "la nino" (niiiiiinoooo niiiiiinooooo), pero no sé de dónde habrá salido ni si lo usan los policías...

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

Yo alguna vez he oído "chicharra" por el ruido que produce, pero vamos, ni mucho menos creo que la "pasma" se refiera a la sirena de tal forma.
Un saludo.


----------



## e.ma

Gracias a todos por ese impagable apoyo moral (y también por las sugerencias, claro). 

Berenguer: ante el disimulo persistente de los entendidos en jerga policial, tu "chicharra" me parece bastante bueno.
[Por cierto, me gustaría que Maria Madrid viera la cita de que te acompañas (v. hilo "back swamps", que no sé cómo enlazar aquí); la ayudaría a entender la palabra "cerril".]


----------



## e.ma

Caminaaaba el conde Oliiinos...


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Yo tengo un amigo que fabrica las fijas y las llama "torretas". (Pero la "torreta" es únicamente el aparato con las luces, lo que produce el sonido es la "sirena"), y luego de buscar en google, encontré varios sitios mexicanos que lo confirman, pero todos son comerciales, así que no puedo poner las direcciones.

También encontré que existe "torreta portátil", para las que se ponen en el techo nada más durante la persecución. (Y repito, esto es así en México, no sé si te sirva, E.ma).


Saludos.


----------



## e.ma

muchísimas gracias, horusankh


----------



## sarm

e.ma said:


> ¿Sabe alguien cómo llaman los propios policías, en la jerga que habitualmente usan para sus cosas, al aparato que sacan por la ventanilla y pegan en el techo del coche, que suelta un sonido de sirena y una luz roja intermitente?
> 
> Gracias a todos



De crío lo llamabamos "Chivato" y aun hoy lo sigo llamando así aunque no sé si es la forma correcta.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola. Acá en Argentina, a la pequeña sirena portatil que se coloca sobre el techo del auto la llamamos cereza. Es de color rojo y se puede utilizar solamente en autos que pertenezcan a la fuerza policiaca (creo que no puede utilizarlos un policía en su auto particular aunque lo esté usando en persecución) para identificarlos como patrulleros solamente en caso de persecución. Las naranjas son utilizadas en vehículos de transito muy lento o maquinaria pesada, siempre y cuando sean utilizadas por asociaciones como defensa civil, o municipales. Las azules, son usadas por las municipalidades para identificar todo vehículo que cumpla funciones de regular el transito. Su venta a civiles está prohibida.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo entiendo por sirena la que hace el ruido, y la torreta la que echa luz. ¿Así lo entienden todos?


----------



## Berenguer

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo entiendo por sirena la que hace el ruido, y la torreta la que echa luz. ¿Así lo entienden todos?



Efectivamente, así se entiende por aquí también.

Un saludo


----------



## e.ma

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## falbala84

Yo he oído pirula (¿o era pirulo?), aunque no sé dónde.


----------



## Malaia

Hola...los faros portàtiles que se colocan sobre el techo del coche o en los vehiculos de construcción se llaman "luz de gálibo". No es un tecnicismo de la policia, sino el término que la DGT (dirección general de tráfico) les da.


----------



## pejeman

En Sonora, noroeste de México, el término "perica", que se aplica a la camioneta en que se llevan a los arrestados, creo que terminó usándose para la sirena de los carros de la policía.

http://www.guaymas.gob.mx/?c=172&a=1314


----------



## e.ma

falbala84: ¡el pirulo! ¡Ésa era la palabra que yo buscaba! Creo que es la que usa la policía en español de España, que es lo que ahora necesito. "Chivato" (gracias, sarm) también me parece buena, pero quizá es, como tú señalas, más antigua.

Gracias a todos los demás por las precisiones y por aportar el repertorio americano, así dejamos un buen hilo para consultas futuras.


----------



## 0scar

Las sirenas más viejitas, esas que son de metal cromado debajo y una cúpula de vidrio con algo que gira en su interior, se llamaban _licuadora_s en la jerga de la misma policía


----------



## falbala84

Jeje, me alegro de haber sido útil, e.ma



Malaia said:


> Hola...los faros portàtiles que se colocan sobre el techo del coche o en los vehiculos de construcción se llaman "luz de gálibo". No es un tecnicismo de la policia, sino el término que la DGT (dirección general de tráfico) les da.



No es exactamente eso la luz de gálibo, al menos yo cuando estudié el carné no era así:

1.0. Luz de gálibo

Por luz de gálibo se entiende la luz instalada lo más cerca posible de los puntos de máxima anchura y altura del vehículo y cuya función sea *indicar con claridad su anchura máxima*. Esta señal tendrá por objeto completar, en determinados vehículos de motor y remolques, las luces de posición del vehículo llamando particularmente la atención sobre sus dimensiones.


----------



## 0scar

Apareció la palabra "_chivato_". Había  hace siglos un fascículo español sobre "_bricolaje_" de automóviles y el autor siempre usaba "_chivato_s" para referirse a las luces testigos del tablero.


----------



## piraña

Saludos, soy policia en Mexico, asi que creo que puedo opinar: Cuando sacas la mano por la ventanilla y colocas la luz afuera, en el techo, colocas la "burbuja", la cual solo emite luz, no sonido. Ahora bien, es raro que algun policia haga esto, ya que si vas en auto oficial no rotulado como patrulla, te delatas poniendo la "burbuja", solo lo justifica que tu vigilancia se convierta en persecucion. 

Lo que se esta poniendo de moda es colocar luces rojo-azul entre la parrilla y el radiador en los autos de vigilancia que no estan rotulados como patrulla (vigilancia) y una sirena en el tablero del auto. O bien un juego de luces de LED´s en la visera, si tu vigilancia se convierte en persecucion, bajas la visera y enviendes tu sirena. 

burbuja tipo gota de agua: ambar para vehiculos de auxilio, rojo para vehiculos de emergencia y rojo/azul para policias: 

luces estroboscopicas para visera: Se colocan en la visera de tu auto, con el mismo criterio de uso en los colores.

sirenas: las de varias marcas, como FEDERAL SIGNAL, WHELEN, CODE3 y te sirven para hacer el clasico ruido policial de persecusion, o para que te abran paso si manejas ambulancia o camion de bomberos, que en realidad es para advertir a lo otros conductores y evitar colisiones. Estos deben hacerse a un lado por ley. En estas mismas paginas encontraran las torretas (que en USA llaman ligthbars) y sus descripciones.

Las torretas solo se colocan en vehiculos oficiales.

criterios para el uso de los colores:

azul/rojo policia.
rojo: vehiculos de auxilio (servicios paramedicos, bomberos)
ambar: vehiculos de emergencia (proteccion civil, rescate, gruas, etc)
verde: algunas ambulancias no oficiales.

Las sirenas te dan el sonido (wail, yelp, hi-lo), la capacidad de controlar los patrones de flasheo de las luces de tu torreta, encender las luces "callejoneras" que alumbran a 90 grados respecto a la posicion del conductor y la capacidad de hablar por el altavoz (lleva una bocina de 100 watts que es la misma que hace el sonido "wail", "yelp", "hi-lo", ) o de contestar la radio policial.

A los civiles solo les esta permitido el uso de la "burbuja" en color ambar, pero no de la sirena ni de la torreta. 

Espero que esta informacion les sirva. Saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## clares3

Confirmo pirulo como propio de la jerga policial: "íbamos a toda mecha, con los pirulos puestos..."


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Perdón si no ví esto antes, y contesto: Aquí en Chile al menos le llamamos Baliza, la policía de Investigaciones, que es una policía civil, donde se trabaja normalmente vestido con ropa de oficina (traje y corbata), de encubierto o a lo mas como uniforme una chaqueta con el logo de PDI (misma tipografía de FBI),los autos poseen placa patente (o matriculas) civiles, de todas maneras durante el patrullaje y persecuciones se coloca en el techo la baliza, que es de color azul.
En lo que es carabineros (policía mas común por así decirle) cuando andan de encubierto o en vehículos civiles colocan una baliza mas pequeña y cuadrada (la de Investigaciones es con forma de gota por describirlo de alguna manera) de color rojo.
Respecto a las torretas que vendrían siendo las que no son removibles (bueno, fácilmente) los colores aquí corresponden a:
Azul = Vehiculo oficial de investigaciones (camionetas con logo y vehículos no encubiertos)
Rojo = Carabineros y bomberos
Rojo / Azul = Ambulancia
Verde = Ambulancia 
​


----------



## MOMO2

Según yo la llaman la "bitonal"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La bitonal se refiere a la sirena, que es de dos tonos (así). Por estos lados las sirenas hacen este sonido.


----------



## MOMO2

Malaia said:


> Hola...los faros portàtiles que se colocan sobre el techo del coche o en los vehiculos de construcción se llaman "luz de gálibo". No es un tecnicismo de la policia, sino el término que la DGT (dirección general de tráfico) les da.


 

Hola Malaia.
Yo creo que la luz de gálibo sirve más exactamente para indicar las medidas máximas de un vehículo. Son parecidas a las que usa la poli pero tienen otro oficio.

Momo2


----------



## MOMO2

piraña said:


> Saludos, soy policia en Mexico, asi que creo que puedo opinar: Cuando sacas la mano por la ventanilla y colocas la luz afuera, en el techo, colocas la "burbuja", la cual solo emite luz, no sonido. Ahora bien, es raro que algun policia haga esto, ya que si vas en auto oficial no rotulado como patrulla, te delatas poniendo la "burbuja", solo lo justifica que tu vigilancia se convierta en persecucion.
> 
> Lo que se esta poniendo de moda es colocar luces rojo-azul entre la parrilla y el radiador en los autos de vigilancia que no estan rotulados como patrulla (vigilancia) y una sirena en el tablero del auto. O bien un juego de luces de LED´s en la visera, si tu vigilancia se convierte en persecucion, bajas la visera y enviendes tu sirena.
> 
> burbuja tipo gota de agua: ambar para vehiculos de auxilio, rojo para vehiculos de emergencia y rojo/azul para policias:
> 
> luces estroboscopicas para visera: Se colocan en la visera de tu auto, con el mismo criterio de uso en los colores.
> 
> sirenas: las de varias marcas, como FEDERAL SIGNAL, WHELEN, CODE3 y te sirven para hacer el clasico ruido policial de persecusion, o para que te abran paso si manejas ambulancia o camion de bomberos, que en realidad es para advertir a lo otros conductores y evitar colisiones. Estos deben hacerse a un lado por ley. En estas mismas paginas encontraran las torretas (que en USA llaman ligthbars) y sus descripciones.
> 
> Las torretas solo se colocan en vehiculos oficiales.
> 
> criterios para el uso de los colores:
> 
> azul/rojo policia.
> rojo: vehiculos de auxilio (servicios paramedicos, bomberos)
> ambar: vehiculos de emergencia (proteccion civil, rescate, gruas, etc)
> verde: algunas ambulancias no oficiales.
> 
> Las sirenas te dan el sonido (wail, yelp, hi-lo), la capacidad de controlar los patrones de flasheo de las luces de tu torreta, encender las luces "callejoneras" que alumbran a 90 grados respecto a la posicion del conductor y la capacidad de hablar por el altavoz (lleva una bocina de 100 watts que es la misma que hace el sonido "wail", "yelp", "hi-lo", ) o de contestar la radio policial.
> 
> A los civiles solo les esta permitido el uso de la "burbuja" en color ambar, pero no de la sirena ni de la torreta.
> 
> Espero que esta informacion les sirva. Saludos desde Mexico.


 

Hola Piraña.

Muy curiosa, abundante e interesante información la que nos ofreces. 

Voy a añadir algo sobre mi experiencia directa:
Aquí en Italia las burbujas (yo las llamo "bitonales") de la policía también emiten sonido. No tenemos el altavoz a parte.
Y los coches "no rotulados" (que yo llamo "coches camuflados") no pueden seguir modas. O dejarían de ser camuflados. 

Así he añadido un poco de información a este hilo que parece gustar mucho.
Chao
Momos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Estaba buscando baliza en la parte de imágenes de google y la primera que aparece es la luz de la que se esta hablando:
http://images.google.cl/images?hl=es&q=baliza&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&gbv=2


----------



## Topito

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¡Hola!
Traduciendo una novela, he tenido que buscar un nombre en español para el dispositivo que aparece en estas imágenes
El primer término que me vino a la cabeza es *sirena de policía, *que también coincidía con la búsqueda de imágenes en Google. Sin embargo, reflexionando un poco sobre el tema, una sirena es un dispositivo sonoro, no una luz. ¿Se os ocurre otro nombre? Gracias


----------



## torrebruno

Puedes usar "sirena", mucho mejor que "dispositivo luminoso/sonoro de alerta". Coloquialmente por aquí se le dice "pirulo".


----------



## Peón

*Sirena,* nomás. Todo eso de: "dispositivo...", suena a descripción de catálogo de venta. Si yo leyera esa frase en una novela me produciría risa. 

Saludos.


----------



## alvx

Por acá es baliza.


----------



## Servando

Una sirena es el dispositivo sonoro que usan los vehículos de emergencia y puede ser electrónica o de turbina.

A las luces que llevan estos vehículos en la parte superior se les conoce como torretas.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Y por aquí _rotativos. 

_


----------



## ACQM

Malaia said:


> Hola...los faros portàtiles que se colocan sobre el techo del coche o en los vehiculos de construcción se llaman "luz de gálibo". No es un tecnicismo de la policia, sino el término que la DGT (dirección general de tráfico) les da.



No. Las luces de gálibo las llevan encendidas los vehículos voluminosos. Lo que están preguntando son por un tipo de "señal luminosa de vehículo prioritario", nada que ver. Por cierto, en España estas luces son azules para la policía y amarillo-auto para otros vehículos prioritarios: ambulancias, bomberos, etc.


----------



## Vampiro

Eso es una *baliza*, aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
_


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro said:


> Eso es una *baliza*, aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
> _




Pues aquí y en Bollullos del Condado es una luz giratoria o pirulo. Les llamamos balizas a las señalización de obras, etc. pero no a las luces de ningún vehículo. Aunque entiendo que sirven para indicar algo en el camino, pero no marcan el camino ni lo abren ni lo cierran, en todo caso podrían ser un tipo de balizas, pero eso sería muy genérico para lo que se está buscando, creo.


----------

